# Hyge shortage



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Is anyone else experiencing problems getting genuine hyge?

I have 4 different sources that I trust to buy this from and not one of them have it in.

One of them does have blue top generics in and I trust him completely but I can't bring myself to buy them, although they are considerable cheaper than the hyge


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

shadow4509 said:


> Is anyone else experiencing problems getting genuine hyge?
> 
> I have 4 different sources that I trust to buy this from and not one of them have it in.
> 
> One of them does have blue top generics in and I trust him completely but I can't bring myself to buy them, although they are considerable cheaper than the hyge


Yep same here mate, think customs have become wise... Fcuking me right off as i only got 24iu's of blacktops left..

It seems im going to have to do peps for a while. pin, pin , pin


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

adam28 said:


> Yep same here mate, think customs have become wise... Fcuking me right off as i only got 24iu's of blacktops left..
> 
> It seems im going to have to do peps for a while. pin, pin , pin


It's a nightmare! I'm wanting to run the hyge with my peps


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

shadow4509 said:


> It's a nightmare! I'm wanting to run the hyge with my peps


Pm me if you get any joy.

Cheers


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Hoping mine here by end of the week got some 200iu kits lucky me


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

No problems here ......

Customs budget review coming up so they tend to clamp down but everything will go back to normal soon.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

been a drought since Jan TBH, customs have stepped up, usual phase they go through, wont last as if custom focus on one thing they take theyre eyes off another, and they get through.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

theres loads down my way


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

jamiedilk said:


> theres loads down my way


If you've had full access to it for longer than a week then unless your dealer had a lot of stock it's likely your gh is fake. Nothing been getting through for a while now!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

im not on it but a friend is and is buying a lot!!! im gonna be posting pics tomoz of it to see how legit it is anyway?? cos I had my doubts anyway but u never know



Bad Alan said:


> If you've had full access to it for longer than a week then unless your dealer had a lot of stock it's likely your gh is fake. Nothing been getting through for a while now!


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm talking about the green tops 200iu (25x8iu). Everywhere out of stock or waiting on customs. If people are buying these now I would definitely have doubts about them being genuine.

I will try not to be impatient and end up buying generic blues then.


----------



## Lette (Aug 22, 2013)

I was told that a factory in China was closed down, because the needed to get a new licens too produce.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

shadow4509 said:


> I'm talking about the green tops 200iu (25x8iu). Everywhere out of stock or waiting on customs. If people are buying these now I would definitely have doubts about them being genuine.
> 
> I will try not to be impatient and end up buying generic blues then.


yeah save your money and don't risk anything. Ive looked around into similar priced alternatives and TBH I don't trust any of them.

looked at genetropins but heard a lot of the codes inside the box don't work, really hit and miss, some work and others don't :/


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ive just been using peps or genetech but its quite expensive


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Customs clamping down on everything? Raws too?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

m575 said:


> Customs clamping down on everything? Raws too?


heard some raws have got seized, but hasn't effected anything on a serious level I don't think.

it'll pass, customs don't have the funds or manpower to maintain it. Plus just think of the amount of Class-As and Bs that have got through since they moved theyre attention?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Be back to normal soon I'm sure.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Nothing to do with customs. More to do with the supply in china. This happens every few months. Probably to do with the suppliers moving locations. Serious business in china if you get caught.

I'd doubt any hyge around at the mo is genuine unless it's old stock.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Will post mine 100% legit same source for a long time, been a long wait was the call of the day


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

topdog said:


> Will post mine 100% legit same source for a long time, been a long wait was the call of the day


So you managed to get some yesterday from someone who has restocked? If so could mean everyone else will have in stock again soon.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Nothing to do with customs. More to do with the supply in china. This happens every few months. Probably to do with the suppliers moving locations. Serious business in china if you get caught.
> 
> I'd doubt any hyge around at the mo is genuine unless it's old stock.


I was told it was everything to do with customs mate and nothing was getting through. My source tells me some should be landing this week so hopefully I will have some on Friday after waiting what seems like an eternity.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> I was told it was everything to do with customs mate and nothing was getting through. My source tells me some should be landing this week so hopefully I will have some on Friday after waiting what seems like an eternity.


Yeah I've been told this week by 3 different sources. 20th to be precise


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> I was told it was everything to do with customs mate and nothing was getting through. My source tells me some should be landing this week so hopefully I will have some on Friday after waiting what seems like an eternity.


the next batch that comes in is gonna fly out lol.

i know loads thats after them, and been after them since NY.

luckly i dont use them at the moment.


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Just got 5 kits confirmed that are being sent to me today.

So some have made it through customs today i believe! lol.

About time.

I have these coming and StrongTropin to compare it too


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> the next batch that comes in and gonna fly out lol.
> 
> i know loads thats after them, and been after them since NY.
> 
> luckly i dont use them at the moment.


No sh1t mate, that's how long ive been waiting too! Cant wait to start it, never used it before.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> No sh1t mate, that's how long ive been waiting too! Cant wait to start it, never used it before.


Same here! 1st time which is why I don't want to settle for blue tops.

Now I know how many people are waiting I've emailed to see who will take my money to guarantee I've got mine, when they finally come in.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

shadow4509 said:


> Same here! 1st time which is why I don't want to settle for blue tops.
> 
> Now I know how many people are waiting I've emailed to see who will take my money to guarantee I've got mine, when they finally come in.


Im already guaranteed so all is well


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Im already guaranteed so all is well


I've managed to sort mine. Only 1 per customer though


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

shadow4509 said:


> I've managed to sort mine. Only 1 per customer though


Unlucky for you  :whistling:


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Unlucky for you  :whistling:


Alright alright!

ANyway can I ask what dose you are running at? I was planning to run my peps as normal 100mcg IPAM and MOD GRF 3x per day (wake up/post workout/before bed) and 2iu 10 minutes after each pep jab - so 6iu per day in total.

Does 6iu give much more benefit over 4iu?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

shadow4509 said:


> Alright alright!
> 
> ANyway can I ask what dose you are running at? I was planning to run my peps as normal 100mcg IPAM and MOD GRF 3x per day (wake up/post workout/before bed) and 2iu 10 minutes after each pep jab - so 6iu per day in total.
> 
> Does 6iu give much more benefit over 4iu?


Havent actually used it mate, was going to start with either:

2iu am and 2iu pm or just go with 4iu pm per day.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Mine finally arrived yesterday. Down to my last vial as well PHEW!!


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Vacuum strong and the latest ones too


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

cant get any blacktops, going onto peps next week, till some turn up.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Mine arrived, although 2x100iu boxes. But I got 200iu either way!


----------

